# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Los tentáculos de un ministro que gana millones con el Estado

## Bruno Cillóniz

Al titular de Agricultura, Miguel Caillaux, se le ha visto poco en público y guarda un perfil bajo, quizá porque pretende ocultar un hecho sumamente grave: Mantiene un latente conflicto de intereses con el Estado al cual representa como ministro. Sus empresas siguen realizando millonarios negocios con sectores claves del Estado, lo cual compromete su independencia y transparencia, pero también la del actual gobierno.                                    
    En el registro de la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat), Caillaux figura como presidente del directorio de la compañía Certificaciones del Perú S.A. Cerper, desde el año 1994. ¿Cuál es el problema? Esta empresa se encarga de evaluar y certificar la garantía de productos en los sectores manufacturero, pesquero, electricidad, hidrocarburos, minero, metalúrgico, entre otros, todos del Estado. Para muestra un botón. 
    A sabiendas o no del ministro de la Producción, Kurt Burneo, quien se ha mostrado como un abanderado de la lucha contra la corrupción, Cerper está registrada como uno de los laboratorios habilitados para realizar análisis de efluentes y cuerpos marinos en esa cartera. Así figura, por ejemplo, en el documento con fecha 7 de octubre de 2011. 
    También está registrada en la lista de empresas consultoras autorizadas por dicho ministerio para realizar estudios ambientales y para certificar productos como harina de pescado, congelados y conservas. Una amplitud de rubros que le dan millonarias ganancias, si tenemos en cuenta que solo por inspeccionar se obtienen cerca de cuatro millones de soles; en cambio, por certificar la harina se puede llegar a cobrar de 10 a 15 dólares por tonelada. 
    Pese a que Caillaux en algún momento ha señalado que renunció a la empresa antes de asumir el encargo presidencial (algo dicho pero no demostrado), no hay duda de que Cerper está muy bien amarrada con diversos sectores, como seguiremos viendo. Incluso, hace solo un par de semanas, el 16 de setiembre, adquirió junto con CIMM Perú el 51% de las acciones del Centro de Investigación Minera y Metalúrgica de Chile (CIMM). ¿Eficiencia o buenos oficios del ministro para extenderse al rubro minero? Punto aparte, llama la atención que compre acciones cuando en la Sunat figura una deuda coactiva remitida a las centrales de riesgo- de 38 mil 106 soles. 
    Y como si fuera poco, la empresa también se encuentra en la lista de entidades de apoyo del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Pesquera (Sanipés), que depende del Produce, y certifica la calidad de los recursos marinos. Pero, si supervisa embarcaciones, además de controlar su descarga por lo que cobra cerca de siete millones de dólares al año, y verifica sistemas de calidad de las plantas, -como lo describe su página Web-, ¿no hay aquí un conflicto de intereses también? 
    Otro dato, el contrato con Cerper terminó a fines del año pasado y este 2011 debió elegirse a nuevas supervisoras. No ha sido así. El nuevo concurso se ha pospuesto y las empresas siguen operando en el Produce. Y continuarán hasta el 2012, como se muestra en la lista de laboratorios habilitados para analizar efluentes y cuerpos marinos.  *CASO 2: EL ALGODONERO* 
    El último 23 de agosto, el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través del Servicios de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa), suspendió la emisión de permisos fitosanitarios de importación de seis partidas arancelarias de fibra de algodón procedentes de la India. La medida fue sorpresiva y algunos como el presidente del Patronato del Damero de Gamarra, Guillermo de Vivanco Roca Rey, exigieron al Gobierno la derogatoria de dicha resolución que afectaba a los comerciantes del emporio, que ha crecido 25% en los últimos años. 
    El ministro Caillaux tuvo que presentarse ante la Comisión de Comercio Exterior y Turismo del Congreso y su explicación no fue contundente. Dijo que la medida tenía como propósito evitar las plagas. Para algunos parlamentarios, esta decisión solo generaba competencia desleal, pues beneficiaba a algunos algodoneros locales. Finalmente, el Gobierno lo rectificó y levantó la suspensión. Pero el tema no acaba porque el Congreso investiga los entretelones de la decisión ministerial. 
    ¿Dónde está el conflicto? El ministro Caillaux figura desde el 2004 como gerente de la empresa Negociación Agrícola Jayanca, también conocida como Najsa, ubicada en Lambayeque. ¿A qué se dedica la empresa? ¿No lo adivina? Al cultivo de frijol, capsicums (ajíes), marigold y ¡algodón! La suspicacia flota. 
    La empresa del Ministro no solo se relaciona con este caso. El congresista Virgilio Acuña Peralta anunció que el 21 de octubre viajaría a Chiclayo para investigar un probable conflicto de intereses de Caillaux por la adquisición a través de dicha compañía de 1200 hectáreas del Proyecto Especial Olmos- Tinajones, cuando Enrique Salazar, su asesor, era gerente general del proyecto. 
    Pero, además, Acuña señaló que Caillaux habría infringido el inciso 1 del artículo 8 del Código de Ética de la Función Pública, al no abstenerse de opinar o asesorar al Poder Ejecutivo sobre la decisión de continuar con la subasta de tierras del Proyecto de irrigación Olmos. Estas averiguaciones, sin embargo, quedarían en cero, ya que el legislador quedó suspendido de la comisión por tener pendiente una investigación por Lavado de Activos que salió a la luz recientemente. Según el legislador, el ministro habría alentado su proceso. Habrá que esperar que otro miembro de ese grupo tome el caso.  *CASO 3: MALA LECHE* 
    Antes de convertirse en flamante ministro, Miguel Caillaux fue presidente de la Asociación de Ganaderos del Perú Agalep-, una institución que desde el 2007 emprendió una lucha frontal contra la empresa Gloria. Argumentaban que la conocida empresa de lácteos recombinaba leche en polvo con leche fresca para hacer su leche evaporada y que se utilizaban grasas vegetales en su producto Pura Vida. Luego, entablaron una denuncia a Indecopi. Hasta allí todo parece normal. 
    La cuestión cambia cuando Caillaux asume el Ministerio. Porque además de saberse ya cuál es su simpatía por una empresa lechera a la que denunciaron ante Indecopi, más allá de que su queja tenga sustento o no, el titular de Agricultura vuelve a caer en un conflicto. Él y su hermano son ejecutivos de la empresa Sociedad Ganadera El Sequión S.A., como lo demuestra el reporte de Sunat a la fecha. 
    Miguel Caillaux es gerente general desde 1988 y su hermano Jorge figura como director. La compañía es un establo de ganado lechero y en los productos que ofrece, además de animales, se encuentra la leche fresca y enfriada. ¿Qué asegura que el titular de Agricultura no mueva sus tentáculos para beneficiar no solo a esta sino a otras empresas que hayan estado agrupadas en Agalep o que tuvieran convenios con la suya?  *CASO 4: PRONAA* 
    Y si el ministro lechero, algodonero y dueño de una supervisora-certificadora- inspectora no ha sabido desligarse, ni sus empresas, del entorno del Estado, aún hay camino por recorrer en la actuación pulpesca de su empresa Cerper, que también tiene un movimiento transversal en el Estado. En su presentación en el Congreso, hace pocas semanas, se le consultó si el Ministerio de Agricultura era responsable de los almacenes del Programa Nacional de Asistencia Alimentaria (Pronaa). Lo negó. Pero lo que no dijo es que su empresa supervisora, fiscalizadora y demás está acreditada en Indecopi para efectuar la calibración del análisis de los productos de ese apartado y del Ministerio de Salud. 
    En el documento que lo acredita, expedido en junio de este año, sigue figurando Miguel Caillaux como uno de los responsables de firmar los certificados de conformidad. Hurgando un poco más, encontramos que Cerper da el visto bueno a la anchoveta, sardina, salsa de tomate, además de leche evaporada y leche UHT. Asimismo, de las mezclas fortificadas de cereales, alimentos cocidos y sustitutos lácteos.  
    En el registro del ente regulador se detalla que la empresa del ministro inspecciona los lotes por muestreo de la papilla enriquecida instantánea 2010, mezclas fortificadas de cereales para el Programa de Alimentación escolar y preescolar. Además de realizar un control sanitario de alimentos y bebidas en el Ministerio de Salud. 
    Después de tener conciencia de los movimientos y vínculos de las empresas del ministro Caillaux con otras instituciones del Estado, además de la alerta vigente de posibles intereses secundarios a su función ministerial en cada una de las áreas que también dependen de su ministerio, queda a decisión del presidente Ollanta Humala qué hacer ante un ministro con tantos indicios de conflicto de intereses. El gobierno recién empieza, aún es posible hacer cambios útiles. No vaya a ser que terminen en casos emblemáticos de corrupción o faenones de vergüenza nacional.  *Fuente: http://www.diario16.com.pe/noticia/1...-con-el-estado*Temas similares: Artículo: Ley que amplía exoneraciones tributarias a la Amazonía generaría pérdidas por US$ 1,600 millones al Estado Café "Quechua" de CECOVASA gana concurso en EE.UU. Artículo: Exportaciones agrícolas superarán los US$ 3,000 millones a fin de año, anuncia ministro de Córdova Productor del VRAE gana primer premio del III Concurso Nacional de Cacao Ministro de Agricultura entrega S/. 6.18 millones a gobierno regional de Loreto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Caillaux rechaza denuncia sobre presunto conflicto de intereses  _El titular del Minag negó denuncia publicada por Diario 16. _ El ministro de Agricultura, Miguel Caillaux, rechazó la denuncia por un presunto conflicto de intereses, al sostener que la acusación en su contra es algo “totalmente tirado de los cabellos”.
El titular del Minag dijo que su relación con algunas empresas, en las que fue promotor, gerente o director terminó el 27 de julio, antes de asumir el cargo de ministro. 
“Soy accionista en algunas de ellas, pero no tengo en absoluto que ver con el manejo de las empresas”, afirmó en RPP.
A su juicio se han confundido las acreditaciones que Indecopi ha otorgado a algunas empresas para poder trabajar con el Estado, con “beneficios”. 
Caillaux reconoció que ha sido presidente del directorio de Certificaciones del Perú (Ceper), pero que “estoy fuera de la administración desde el 27 de julio”. 
“En ninguna parte se pretende que uno se deshaga de las cosas que pueda haber creado…ese pasado lo que me da es una experiencia y un conocimiento de esos sectores”, manifestó. 
Según denuncia el Diario 16, Caillaux aparece en los registros de la Sunat como presidente del directorio de la empresa Cerper, compañía que se dedica a supervisar, analizar y certificar efluentes y cuerpos marinos para el Ministerio de la Producción. 
No obstante, el titular de Agricultura negó que actualmente Cerper tenga contratos con el Estado, desde que asumió el cargo en el Ejecutivo. *
Fuente: http://gestion.pe/noticia/1323828/ca...icto-intereses 
Video RPP: http://www.rpp.com.pe/2011-10-26-cai...ia_416325.html  *

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Con razon se ve tanta ineficiencia en el ministerio de agricultura., porque claro este senor se dedica mas a sus negocios con el estado que le ha venido de perilla para enriquecerse mas.
No entiendo,,porque razon son elegidos esta clase de personas para los ministerios..sobre que se sabe de antemano que teniendo negocios en el sector, desde luego que se favorecera enteramente,ya que la funcion ministerial en el peru no dura mucho precisamente por el conflicto de intereses que hay.
Este senor no ha hecho nada por ejemplo por el inia..donde hasta la fecha figura como directora una contadora sin titulo... [que sabe una contadora de investigacion agraria} nombrada por el gobierno aprista cuando ya estaba de salida...
El pueblo debe darse cuenta de todo esto..y empezar a protestar si el presidente no toma accion... Las cosas se estan poniendo feas..y aun es tiempo de corregir.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Caillaux: "Sí puedo contratar con Estado"* 
Titular de Agricultura no descartó que una de las empresas de las que es accionista pueda pactar mediante una convocatoria de menor cuantía. 
El colmo. El ministro de Agricultura, Miguel Caillaux, *no descartó que una de las empresas de las que es accionista pueda contratar con el Estado* mediante una convocatoria de menor cuantía, cuyo monto máximo es de tres unidades impositivas tributarias (UIT). 
“Las empresas con las que yo me mantengo vinculado no trabajarán con el Estado; mantendrán una relación en la medida en que la ley se los permita (...) *En esos casos, es el Estado el que busca a la empresa por necesidad”*, aseveró en declaraciones a Radioprogramas del Perú. 
Pese a sus propias palabras, el ministro señaló que *no existe ningún conflicto de intereses* porque, según manifestó, en algunos casos renunció a sus compañías y, en otros, *su relación “es pasiva y no activa”*.  *Fuente: http://peru21.pe/noticia/1327741/cai...ntratar-estado*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Caillaux sería investigado por Comisión de Fiscalización* 
¡Confirmado! La Comisión Agraria del Congreso decidió por unanimidad trasladar a su par de Fiscalización las investigaciones sobre el supuesto conflicto de intereses del ministro de Agricultura, Miguel Caillaux, en la adquisición de 1,200 hectáreas del Proyecto de Irrigación Olmos, cuando Enrique Salazar, su asesor, era gerente general de esta obra.    
En este sentido, el presidente de esta mesa de trabajo, José León Rivera, reveló que “se entregará toda la documentación necesaria” a la comisión de Fiscalización para que esta, en la brevedad posible, cite al funcionario agrario para que responda ante esta denuncia publicada en nuestro diario. 
“(El ministro de Agricultura) En honor a la verdad será el principal interesado en que se resuelva estas presuntas imputaciones en su contra. No podemos adelantar nada con respecto a su condición, pero estamos convencidos de que es necesario que acuda a Fiscalización para despejar cualquier duda o daño que se haya causado”, afirmó León Rivera. 
    Confirmando esta noticia, el congresista y miembro de la Comisión Agraria, Virgilio Acuña, precisó que luego de revisar la documentación y discutir en torno al ‘Caso Caillaux’, este grupo de trabajo decidió que, en vez de pedir al Pleno la facultad de investigar el hecho, este tema sea enviado a la Comisión de Fiscalización pues existen indicios “muy fuertes” para investigar a Caillaux Zazzali. 
“Por supuesto que hay motivos. Justamente por existir la posibilidad de un conflicto de intereses (entre ministro, su asesor y el proyecto Olmos). En ese sentido, la Comisión ha acordado enviarlo a Fiscalización, cuyos miembros tienen la autorización y carácter para investigar a fondo este tema”, precisó. 
    Asimismo, el legislador expresó su deseo de que la Comisión de Fiscalización lo cite en estos días para que puedan hacerle las preguntas del caso y este pueda explicar todos los posibles conflictos que podría tener. “La Comisión de Fiscalización será la encargada de llamar al ministro Caillaux y, si encuentra indicios o elementos racionales para denunciarlo, no duden en que lo harán”. 
Redondeando la idea, Acuña Peralta indicó que el hecho que sea llamado por la Comisión de Fiscalización “es un indicativo de que no tiene las cosas correctas u ordenadas”, resaltando que es ahí donde tendrá que responder la serie de inquietudes que recaen contra su persona.  *¿OTRO CONFLICTO DE INTERESES?* 
    El ministro Miguel Caillaux viajó recientemente a Cajamarca para interceder en el conflicto que mantiene la minera Yanacocha con los campesinos que viven en los alrededores del proyecto Conga. También se reunió con los representantes de la mina. Muchos se preguntaron qué hacía un ministro de Agricultura en un conflicto que atañe fundamentalmente a las carteras de Energía y Minas y del Ambiente. 
    La presencia de Caillaux se presta a suspicacias, pues su empresa Cimm Perú le brinda servicios de análisis geológicos y ambientales a Yanacocha. Otra raya más al tigre que evidencia estamos ante un ministro con más de un conflicto de intereses.  *ALBERTO BOTTON: abotton@diario16.com.pe*  *Fuente: http://diario16.pe/noticia/11218-cai...fiscalizaciaon*

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

No entiendo, no hay personas mas capacitadas y sin intereses particulares que pueden conducir un Ministerio como el de Agricultura? o es que por ser honestos no quieren meterse dentro del gobierno? Yo conozco tantos profesionales capaces, sin embargo siempre estos tipos estas pegados a los negocios sucios y por eso buscan la amistad de lo politicos para acceder a estos cargos.
Ojala que el Sr.Presidente sea informado de estas deficiencias y conforme avance en sus funciones, vea las cosas con mas claridad.  
No pretendo decir que los Ministros sean cambiados como si fueran piezas sin importancia como siempre sucede en el Peru, lo que da motivo a estos vivos como este senor a actuar rapido y robar lo mas rapido posible.
Los ministros deben durar si es posible todo el periodo del Presidente para asi empaparse bien de sus funciones y actuen adecuadamente. 
Pero se dan estos casos de corrupcion y por ende es necesario darles una patada, pero no cambiarlos por otro similar, por favor tenemos mucha gente capaz. Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Cerper no hará análisis a Estado* _
Titular de Agricultura negó conflicto de intereses con empresas en las que fue directivo. Próximo miércoles acudirá al Congreso para declarar sobre el caso de Olmos.  _ *Francis Cruz. 
Ministro, parece que día tras día surge un nuevo conflicto de intereses para usted. * Yo he sido gerente y director ejecutivo de las empresas Certificaciones del Perú (Cerper), Cimm, El Sequión, Jayanca y presidente de la Asociación de Ganaderos Lecheros del Perú (Agalep), pero presenté mis renuncias el 27 de julio, alguna creo que el día 30. Esas empresas con la renuncia en la mano comienzan a hacer un proceso que les toma su tiempo porque tienen que hacer junta de accionistas; ojo que Cerper tiene más de 100 accionistas. 
Sin embargo, su nombre sigue apareciendo en la Sunat como presidente del directorio. 
Yo ya reclamé a cada empresa que me dieran de baja, ¿qué más puedo hacer? Desgraciadamente estos procesos son lentos y por eso sigo figurando en alguna. *
Se le acusó de que Cerper realizaría análisis ante la falta de recursos del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Tecnológica (INIA)... * Cerper tiene laboratorios técnicamente muy capacitados. Pero hay una norma que dice que las empresas en las cuales yo participo no podrán ser proveedoras del Estado. *
¿Cerper no realizará análisis para el Estado? * Cerper ha decidido abstenerse de hacer análisis porque, además, el INIA se va a implementar. Mi experiencia en Cerper me va a servir para poder apoyar mejor toda la implementación de los laboratorios del INIA, porque he aprendido a tener laboratorios acreditados, equipos calibrados, etc. Es así como operan estas entidades que tienen las certificaciones de Indecopi. 
La Comisión de Fiscalización del Congreso lo convocará por una supuesta compra irregular de 1.200 hectáreas del proyecto Olmos. 
Nos acaban de convocar. Acudiremos el miércoles 9 de noviembre al Congreso, aunque esto es una pérdida de tiempo. Los periodistas deberían hacer cosas que sean más útiles para el país que levantar falsas acusaciones. *
Entonces, ¿usted desestima la denuncia del congresista Acuña? * Yo fui promotor de un proyecto para adquirir esas tierras mediante una subasta que organizó el CEPRI (Comité Especial de Promoción de la Inversión Privada de Tierras). El señor Enrique Salazar, que se dice que fue el que me vendió las tierras, no trabajaba en esa época en el proyecto Olmos Tinajones; él entra un año después de que nosotros adquirimos las tierras. Me dice que tengo conflictos de intereses por haber comprado tierras al proyecto Olmos Tinajones, que como digo no estaban en Olmos, ni en Tinajones, estaban en Jayanca, y que tengo conflicto de intereses en lo que va a ser la subasta de tierras de Olmos. ¿De qué estamos hablando? Eso queda a 20 km. *
¿Su empresa, Negociación Agrícola Jayanca (Najsa), no se vio beneficiada? * No tenemos ningún conflicto de intereses, ni con el señor Salazar ni con el proyecto Olmos y menos con el presidente de la comisión de ventas, el señor Fernando Cillóniz, de quien jamás he sido socio. Al señor Fernando lo convoca el presidente del gobierno regional (Humberto Acuña Peralta )que es hermano del denunciante y yo ni me enteré.  *¿Por qué la denuncia? * Dicen que existen intereses, pero la empresa Negociación Agrícola Jayanca de la cual yo fui gerente y ahora soy accionista indirecto y minoritario ni siquiera compró bases para el proyecto Olmos. Conocemos la zona, conocemos la potencialidad y por eso somos contrarios a los grandes lotes.  *Una nueva acusación asegura que su empresa, Cimm, realiza análisis geológicos y ambientales para Yanacocha. * Cimm y Cerper son laboratorios que trabajan en diferentes sectores, porque el Cimm es un proyecto que nace de Cerper para poder diversificarse. Un privado le vendió sus utilidades a Cerper; es una empresa de Cerper que se maneja independiente. Esas empresas ofrecen sus servicios al mercado; y bueno, ellos tratan de hacer sus mejores ventas. Y, efectivamente, han sido proveedores de menor cuantía. Cimm en el 2010 le vendió US$ 18.409 de una facturación del orden de US$ 5 millones y en 2011 hasta el momento US$ 19.456 de una facturación que este año sería entre US$ 7 y US$ 8 millones. Entonces, ¿qué importancia puede tener esta facturación? La misma que puede tener una venta de un paquete de chicles en una bodega. *
El presupuesto para el agro de este año... ¿será finalmente mayor o menor que el anterior? * En general, el sector tiene más presupuesto que antes, el Minag tiene menos, pero esto es un proceso de descentralización en el que cada vez son más recursos los que manejan las regiones  y los gobiernos locales. *
¿Cuánto creció la partida? * El sectorial ha crecido 7,4% respecto al año anterior, en presupuesto inicial. Pero también hay que mirar lo que se tiene capacidad de gastar y para tener esa capacidad hay que tener los estudios que permitan realizar las inversiones. Ahí es donde tenemos deficiencias. *
 En un principio promulgaríamos la moratoria
 El pasado jueves, el Congreso de la República aprobó la moratoria al ingreso de transgénicos. ¿Su cartera promulgará la norma? * No hemos visto el texto de lo aprobado. Creo que hay algunos agregados al DS 011 (antes 003-A) que propuso el Ejecutivo. Nosotros esperamos que esos agregados no sean contraproducentes, porque nosotros también queremos la moratoria. ** *En un principio parece que la moratoria coincide con el 011 en exonerar los medicamentos y promueve  investigaciones en parcelas controladas.* 
En parcelas, pero con muchas restricciones. En un principio estamos de acuerdo, pero no puedo aventurarme sin haber leído el texto. Esos temores de que se pueda afectar la pureza de nuestra biodiversidad son los que nos animan a nosotros a haber promovido esta norma con algunos ajustes. ** *Ese DS 011 será instantáneamente derogado con la moratoria.* 
Nosotros planteamos esta norma con algunos ajustes frente a la norma que fue anteriormente aprobada (DS 003-Minag del pasado 15 de abril), porque la otra era muy extremista.  *Por fin se pondrá fin a este debate que ha durado varios meses desde que la gestión de Villasante observara la norma...* 
Queremos la moratoria, queremos que se evalúe la entrada de estos OVM porque es el sentir de la mayoría. * Fuente: http://www.larepublica.pe/07-11-2011...nalisis-estado*

----------

